# first tank above 100l (70x40x40)



## whitey (1 Feb 2010)

Hi.

I'm slowly moving stuff from old tank to new one. After nearly 2 months of diy bonanza, I managed finally paint the cabinet and put all together all bits and pieces and make new T5 light. Anyway I'm not 100% happy with the light so that needs to be change in the future. Ok, some of the details about the tank
dimensions: 70x40x38h
light: diy hood, 3 x 24W T5 (Philips 880, osram 840, sylvania grolux)
fintration: EX600
CO2: JBL system + 600g welding CO2 DIY difusser made from inline water filter plus heater
substrate: sand foreground + peat moss with ordinary B&Q slow release fertiliser and akadama on the top
plants (will be): Microsorum, Glosstigma elatonides, Sagittaria subulata; Bacopa caroliniana, Rotala macandra, Bacopa monnieri; Background: Heteranthera zosterifolia, Mayaca fluviatilis, Ludwigia repens 'Rubin', Cardamine lyrata. Some crypts, Java moss, Rotala wallichii.
fish&inv (will be): 6 Red tetras, two false siamensis, 4 corydoras, 4 red cherry shrimps.
At the moment I can show only the first attempt to hardscape, soon more pictures.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (1 Feb 2010)

Looks really nice, is that redmoor wood?
Tetratec ex600 will have a hard time doing the job, i would go for something not less than ex1200 or similar from another manufacturer.


----------



## whitey (1 Feb 2010)

Hi. yes that's redmoore roots. I know that EX600 is not the best option, but at the moment I haven't got a money to upgrade. I'm thinking about inline pump like eheim hobby or ocean runner 2500 to make close loop and use that pump for water circulation and water change as well. will see...


----------



## Piece-of-fish (1 Feb 2010)

Yep, a powerhead could be an option. Just dont put too much powerful, i you have any old internal filters that will do a good job if you take a powerhead out. 
What brand of tank is that?
I was thinking for exactly the same dimensions for my home tank, i have juwel 180 at the moment and its just to big for my room.


----------



## whitey (2 Feb 2010)

Hi. The tank I've ordered from mainhead aquatics, but don't remember who exactly is making custom aquariums for them. If you like I can figure out and let you know.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (2 Feb 2010)

No, dont worry, its going to be quite some time till i decide to get it.


----------



## whitey (3 Feb 2010)

Hi all. First photo from new setup. Bit mess and some of the technical eq still visible, but I really proud of myself I've done it with two boys constantly running around


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Feb 2010)

Mind the Corys dont mess up that nice line in the substrate, mine seem to rescape the floor of my tank at will  

Regards

Ollie


----------



## Jase (3 Feb 2010)

Really, really nice whitey  

_*If*_ i was to have one criticism, I do think the Columbian Tetras blow the scale though


----------



## Piece-of-fish (3 Feb 2010)

Looks nice. Its a pity cories will most definetely will arrange averything to their liking as mentioned above   
I really like that wood, just perfect size and placement


----------



## whitey (13 Feb 2010)

Update 2010.02.13. I've added hairgrass (cheers chilled84   )


----------



## tko187 (13 Feb 2010)

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> Mind the Corys dont mess up that nice line in the substrate, mine seem to rescape the floor of my tank at will
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ollie




CORYS dont mix with sand and substrate, trust me i know and i spent two days trying to net them out , no more corys no more mess, i tweezered out all the aquasoil from sand back to where it should be, they also uproot a hell of a lot of plants. 


Nice job on the tank, looks great.


----------



## chilled84 (13 Feb 2010)

Fantastic tank, Well done!


----------



## TBRO (14 Feb 2010)

Really nice, what is the big green stem in the middle? I must admit to having tried the white sand front look and failed due to shrimp re-arranging things


----------



## whitey (15 Feb 2010)

Hi. That's stargrass, growing like a weed. I know about the "beach", anyway I'll wait until glosso and hair grass cover akadama and then should be easier, will see. Cheers


----------



## whitey (16 Feb 2010)

That's the best example, even having even good camera (Nikon SLR) you can make such a crap photo   
Anyway this is better than the previous one.


----------



## Nick16 (16 Feb 2010)

the akadama is good stuff isnt it, and very cheap. its what i used in my journal (see my sig)

in the first pic, is that bloodworm the corries are eating? take it its live stuff?


----------



## Ste.Baker80 (17 Feb 2010)

I'm loving the tank, looks really nice and the plants have blended in well.


----------



## whitey (11 Mar 2010)

Hi all.
Small update. I gave up sand on front of the tank (cyano). Instead I've put akadama. I had to throw some glosso and hairgrass unfortunately so almost starting from scratch. Fluval 204 has been added as well. Almost nothing inside, just for water circulation/water change some pictures maybe soon. Live stock has been changed as well, I no longer have false siamensis (had two) and now I got 4 otocinulus.
Picture below:



Cheers.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Mar 2010)

Looking much better than at the start   Nice growth
You've made the right decision giving up on sand. How are your algae? any problems?
I would have planted hairgrass a bit closer to the front glass though for more balanced look.
Can send you some more glosso for free to get a nice carpet faster just pm me your address.


----------



## whitey (12 Mar 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Looking much better than at the start   Nice growth
> You've made the right decision giving up on sand. How are your algae? any problems?
> I would have planted hairgrass a bit closer to the front glass though for more balanced look.
> Can send you some more glosso for free to get a nice carpet faster just pm me your address.



Hi. Today I'm going to cut all microsorum leaves with algae and generally prune all plants. To be honest I'm not very happy with growth, should be better in my opinion. Fingers crossed I'll manage to get rid of the algae (better fertilization and water circulation). Thanks for the offer with glosso I'll send you my address. My idea about haigrass is simple, both sides of the tank will be haigrass and on the center I'm planning glosso (let's say a triangle or rombus with longer side on front glass, if you know what I mean   ), will see.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Mar 2010)

The reason i have asked about algae is that ex600 is a bit to weak for your tank especially for such a dense one.
You might also find glosso growing upwards if there is not enough flow.
Koralia1 or nano would be a good option to add extra flow.


----------



## whitey (12 Mar 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> The reason i have asked about algae is that ex600 is a bit to weak for your tank especially for such a dense one.
> You might also find glosso growing upwards if there is not enough flow.
> Koralia1 or nano would be a good option to add extra flow.



I've added Fluval 204, almost without anything inside and flow is ok now I think.


----------



## Mowze (25 Mar 2010)

whitey said:
			
		

> Hi. The tank I've ordered from mainhead aquatics, but don't remember who exactly is making custom aquariums for them. If you like I can figure out and let you know.



 I recognise that tank! It was a seashell custom aquarium, optiwhite front pane only and the rest float glass if I remember rightly!

 The tank has grown out really well pity you had to do away with the sand at the front it looked really good to start with... At least until I guess the corys messed it up! Are you thinking about getting anything to cover the forground substrate or just leaving it bare? A nice foreground HC or Glosso carpet would really compliment that tank!


----------



## whitey (26 Mar 2010)

Hi. Thanks for comment. At the moment glosso growing on he front, and another week or two I'll show the effect. I've put some small pieces of HC as well just only to see how they will grow.
Cheers


----------



## whitey (8 Apr 2010)

All for sale!
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=10787
Tank 40x40x70
Cabinet (including mains extension and light inside)
DIY hood 3 x T5 24W (Arcadia leads)
Tetra EX600
Fluval 204
DIY CO2 mixer/buble counter/heater made from inline water filter (the best piece of eqipement I've done so far)
DIY peristaltic pump for fertiliser dosing + salts, ascorbic acid, potassium sorbate (everything you'll need for PMDD)
Inside tank: akadama, redmore roots, plenty of plants, fish and cherry shrimps.
standard small bits and pieces: thermometer, fish net, tweezers, etc...


----------



## whitey (20 Apr 2010)

Hi all.
That was tough but we both agreed with the landlord tank can stay but if will be any damage I'll need to repair obviously.
Plenty of thoughts in my mind at the moment, not necessarily about fish/plant keeping, rather about "classless" society  :? 
Anyway soon some new pictures...


----------



## chilled84 (20 Apr 2010)

whitey said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> That was tough but we both agreed with the landlord tank can stay but if will be any damage I'll need to repair obviously.
> Plenty of thoughts in my mind at the moment, not necessarily about fish/plant keeping, rather about "classless" society  :?
> Anyway soon some new pictures...




YEEEEEEEHARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Welcome back. Need any thing mate to get ya back on the road?


----------



## whitey (20 Apr 2010)

Cheers! Thanks for offer, I'm fine. I'm fighting with staghorn at the moment, but plants growing like a hell! I've kept everything in good condition just in case someone want get everything, so more/less I'm on track.
From the other hand thinking of a house, but I don't want to be a bank slave... will see.
Cheers mate!


----------



## chilled84 (20 Apr 2010)

whitey said:
			
		

> Cheers! Thanks for offer, I'm fine. I'm fighting with staghorn at the moment, but plants growing like a hell! I've kept everything in good condition just in case someone want get everything, so more/less I'm on track.
> From the other hand thinking of a house, but I don't want to be a bank slave... will see.
> Cheers mate!



Ok mate, keep us all updated.


----------



## whitey (20 Apr 2010)

Ok that is current state:





It's not visible but I'm struggling with staghorn at the moment trying to kill it by easycarbo


----------



## whitey (9 May 2010)

2010.05.09 update, staghorn problem seems to be under control


----------



## whitey (26 May 2010)

Hi! another update and photo. 
I'm adding EasyCarbo at the moment twice a week 10ml just in case, so far everything is fine. I needed to replant all glosso from the middle part of the "lawn", but is doing fine and next week everything should be back to normal. 
Slight adjust PMDD added more P and more K, will see..


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (26 May 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (26 May 2010)

Looks nice and healthy. Glad your landlord gave up 
Nice looking glosso as well


----------



## Mark Evans (26 May 2010)

whitey, this is great!

when the glosso has carpeted and the grass is kept to just the sides, you'll have a stunning looking scape.


----------



## whitey (26 May 2010)

Thanks guys! Yeah that will be nice, for some reason grass on the left is not growing as fast as on the right. Don't know why... same substrate, flow is even better on the right I think. Anyway I'm glad as you've said that landlord gave up and algae as well :LOL:
Cheers


----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 May 2010)

Things probably might have changed from the start. could we be treated with current tank  data: lighting dosing flow etc...  
Really nice, how do you find akadama by the way? Just got myself 7 bags more with a nice little bonsai not long ago


----------



## whitey (27 May 2010)

7 bags?! WOW that's quite a bit, do you planning something big?
I think akadama is great stuff, specially with some fertilizer and peat moss underneath (same scenario like on theplantedtank webpage). The only bad point with akadama is planting. That's pain in the a**. Otherwise thumbs up!


----------



## russchilds (27 May 2010)

Looks really, really good! Great job!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 May 2010)

7 bags are for 2 setups. 300l optiwhite which i am waiting for 16 weeks already    (office tank) and my home 180l
In the office tank i will be trying DIY powersand as a first layer ( lava gravel, worm castings,sphagnum moss peat, jbl ferropol and some other staff) took a recipe from a russian website which explains how to get alternatives to ADA products. Will see.
Cant justify using expensive products at the moment and dont think its really necessary. 
Should start couple journals quite soon. 
How much light do you have on that one?


----------



## whitey (28 May 2010)

I've got 3 x 24W T5 above.
could you give me a link to the russian website, please? Cheers


----------



## nayr88 (28 May 2010)

:text-+1: 

a rather nice tank you have here     that soon to be carpet is really going to  make this one of the better scapes ive seen
im defantley going to try glosso soon, last time i tried hc, it got  blown  around the tank


----------



## Piece-of-fish (28 May 2010)

http://amania.110mb.com/


----------



## whitey (6 Jun 2010)

Hi all. Just couple of new photos. 3 German Blue Ram added, hope will kill some of the small snails, we'll see.
the cabinet and overview




playing with levels in GIMP...



view from the side:



new guys:


----------



## verchap (6 Jun 2010)

Looks great, vivid colours of the rams and the plants are astonishing


----------



## russchilds (7 Jun 2010)

Lovely tank!! Great shots of the Rams!


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2010)

What a beautiful addition to your living space.  I'd be more than happy with that in my living room!

Congratulations!


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jun 2010)

Great looking setup   ,
regards,
john.


----------



## whitey (22 Jun 2010)

Hi all, quick update 20100622



As you see there's mess on the front with leggy glosso, which needs to be sorted out... (to be honest I like that "wild look" or... maybe I'm lazy  ). Anyway, because of nice weather which is very rare in the UK, and also my hay fever, (not very helpful, specially medicaments makes me really sleepy) I'm doing standard water changes and not messing inside tank apart from standard cutting every week.
Quick hardware update. The other day I've made "moonlight" from cheap 12V LED stripe. My mistake. The f***** made-in-china led strip literally burnt one evening with smoke and fire! Fortunately I was in the living room, so switched it off just on time. Now I've made moonlight from 30cm cold cathode but is quite bright and needs to be dimmed somehow in the future.
Cheers


----------



## tyrophagus (24 Jun 2010)

That's a great looking tank whitey!!


----------



## whitey (6 Sep 2010)

Hi! Long time no see. Below latest pictures after glosso replant, also small changes in light. I've replaced OSRAM 840 to Sylvania Grolux and now is: 2xGrolux+Philips 880 all T5 24W.


----------



## oliverar (6 Sep 2010)

I like it, I think that changing the glosso was a good move! I also think that the substrate need's covering up, as the colour is a little odd!  Amazing tank!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Sep 2010)

Looking healthy, nice jungle


----------



## whitey (24 Sep 2010)

quick update 20100924:


----------



## whitey (6 Oct 2010)

in the meantime... new guy, small bolivian tetra (I haven't noticed that tetras lying eggs. only one survived because of rams):




uncle cory   :


----------



## Mrmikey (6 Oct 2010)

Very nice so far you must be pleased? glosso will look really good when grown out.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Oct 2010)

Really lovely tank and scape, I'd be chuffed with that tank 

Sam


----------



## ghostsword (6 Oct 2010)

Those Java Ferns look amazing, so healthy and luscious .. A lovely tank.


----------



## whitey (7 Oct 2010)

thanks guys
actually there are some problems. for some reason hairgrass is not growing at all... any hints? rest of the plants growing like a mad, glosso spreading new leaves appearing... any ideas?


----------



## ghostsword (7 Oct 2010)

whitey said:
			
		

> thanks guys
> actually there are some problems. for some reason hairgrass is not growing at all... any hints? rest of the plants growing like a mad, glosso spreading new leaves appearing... any ideas?



Hairgrass like sandy susbtrate.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (7 Oct 2010)

Have you trimed trimming it? I find that helps alot and makes it send out runners.


----------



## whitey (6 Feb 2011)

Long time no see
quick update...




Just a bit mess , no idea how to rearrange that. Soon I'll have plenty small microsorum (I'll give them for free)
Cheers


----------



## Celestial (6 Feb 2011)

It looks great! Very compact and healthy growth, puts my tank to shame  When that microsorum becomes available could I have some please?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2011)

WOW fern paradise  its looking great, congrats


----------



## whitey (7 Feb 2011)

@Celestial
small plants will be available in 2 weeks or so (for free or if you can donation to ukaps)

@LD
Thanks mate, it just happen


----------



## logi-cat (7 Feb 2011)

absolutely amazing, i wish i could achieve something like that with my tank


----------



## Tom (7 Feb 2011)

I must have missed this journal. Looks really good!


----------



## BigTom (7 Feb 2011)

Love how dense that has become, looks really good.


----------



## whitey (13 May 2011)

New hood:




More info under that link:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=15963
and that one:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adam_bialy/sets/72157626713594096/


----------

